# Sticky  Best Blu-ray Releases of 2021



## Cal68

That's a very nice list, Ralph. Based upon your reviews, I have viewed many of the 4K UHD discs. I do not recall whether the Columbia Classics Volume 1 was released in 2021 or 2020, but that set had some very good movies in it too.

Cal68


----------



## Ralph Potts

Cal68 said:


> That's a very nice list, Ralph. Based upon your reviews, I have viewed many of the 4K UHD discs. I do not recall whether the Columbia Classics Volume 1 was released in 2021 or 2020, but that set had some very good movies in it too.
> 
> Cal68



Greetings,

Hey @Cal68, Columbia Classics Vol. 1 came out in 2020 (it made last year's list!). Happy New Year!  


Regards,


----------



## Mattopotamus

Completely forgot I had bought Gattaca


----------



## PKerseyML

Mattopotamus said:


> Completely forgot I had bought Gattaca


That disc looks fantastic!


----------



## PKerseyML

Ralph Potts is one of my favorite reviewers. Approachable while still informative. I have many from list but I really want to get Godzilla vs Kong after seeing on many lists. 

Do others recommend the first 4K Godzilla movie as well?


----------



## Ralph Potts

PKerseyML said:


> Ralph Potts is one of my favorite reviewers. Approachable while still informative. I have many from list but I really want to get Godzilla vs Kong after seeing on many lists.
> 
> Do others recommend the first 4K Godzilla movie as well?


Greetings,

Thanks @PKerseyML, I appreciate your support/comments. As for Godzilla 2014, it nearly made the list as well so feel free to grab it!  


Regards,


----------



## wookiegr

I was pretty happy with the Halloween 5 movie set from Shout "scream factory" but they hardly qualify as videophile releases. The physical packaging was outstanding compared to the Star Trek set that in my unboxing video shows it was a total p.o.s.. But it's all about the content.

I was a little disappointed with the Indiana Jones set. On my 158" screen, I was expecting a better visual experience but nostalgia always wins in the end.


----------



## Jmouse007

Thanks for putting My Fair Lady on your list. The film restoration and 4K audio/video transfer on this classic treasure is nothing short of exceptional! 

It is a stunning 4K release, I honestly doubt it looked and sounded this good when it was originally released in the theater. 

The studio and restoration team deserves high praise for the amount of love, care, time and money that they spent resurrecting/preserving this film and making it available to the public.


----------



## Greg.Ca

Why is it that some 4K discs are WAY ore expensive than others? I tried to purchase the final countdown both on ebay and amazon. Way too expensive??


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greg.Ca said:


> Why is it that some 4K discs are WAY ore expensive than others? I tried to purchase the final countdown both on ebay and amazon. Way too expensive??



Greetings,

The Final Countdown was a limited-edition release which is why I suspect that it costs more.

Regards,


----------



## Greg.Ca

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The Final Countdown was a limited-edition release which is why I suspect that it costs more.
> 
> Regards,


What a shame. I wanted to buy it as it's storyline seems interesting and especially because of Atmos effects. Used 4K disks shoulden't cost 30-50$


----------



## CurtisRE

The Criterion 4K UHD of The Red Shoes is the best looking blu-ray I've ever seen. I've never seen anything that looks like that. I'm kind of speechless. I wonder what other films of the period could look that good given enough money thrown at the restoration.


----------

